# You know those "What Society Thinks I Do" memes?



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 19, 2012)

I made one for driving Miniatures. I was going to do a generic carriage driving one also, but someone beat me to it and did a better job than what I'd had planned so I stuck with the miniatures.

I tried not to make it specific to one particular style of driving like breed ring versus ADS, just addressed the general experience we all share. Hope you like it!







I was debating between two images for the "neighbor" one so made another version with a different dog.






Enjoy! Feel free to save and reshare but please give me credit for the graphic.





Leia

P.S.- I found so many totally AWESOME pictures that could say something pointed about the miniatures...may have to do a few more in the "Demotivational" meme style! (That black poster with a single large picture, a white title and then something sarcastic below that in smaller print.)


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Mar 19, 2012)

Very cute and very true. If you were to change anything I would change the font under the pictures.. Loved it though


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 19, 2012)

These are pretty flippin hilarious! As far as the change in dog pictures I feel like I like the second one better! It reminds me a lot of some actual mini-driving pictures that I have seen. I am definitely going to save



Mind if I post it to my fb? (And yes, please, more demotivationals!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2012)

Hilarious! Is it available bigger? Some people I know who would enjoy it would need a larger size to see it properly.

Marsha


----------



## Becky Horat (Mar 19, 2012)

I love this. I "shared" it on facebook.....and it credited you for it. This is so true. The "society" and "Peta" ones are my favorite....as I'm sure that's what my big horse friends think it's all about. Great job.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!



fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> If you were to change anything I would change the font under the pictures.. Loved it though


Yeah, I wasn't too fond of the font either. I used a website to generate the image rather than doing it from scratch and that's the font they used. It was pretty bad!



Marsha Cassada said:


> Hilarious! Is it available bigger? Some people I know who would enjoy it would need a larger size to see it properly


The forum seems to have limited the size. Here's the links to the originals, they're pretty big I think.

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/Spyderwind/MemeVersion4Darkened.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/Spyderwind/MemeVersion5Darkened.jpg

Leia


----------



## Sandee (Mar 21, 2012)

Leia, they are both terriffic! You should print a few and sell them at a show.


----------



## Tab (Mar 21, 2012)

That was great, I like the first one with the Berner best! I had a driving mini that actually did look like that, and I got that same question! People stopping to ask questions. Sometimes it was fun sometimes the comments were creepy!


----------

